
Chinese studying in US become ‘political cannon fodder’ as visa process tightens - NN88
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/diplomacy/article/3011584/chinese-studying-us-become-political-cannon-fodder-visa
======
yohann305
In my whole lifetime I’ve only stumbled on a scmp article once or twice but
lately it seems they have been pushing on ‘educating’ the western world . I
literally see scmp news everywhere now, FB, HN, and YT. Are you guys
experiencing this too ?

